# Loss of Appetite a Sign?



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm just curious, is loss of appetite a possible sign of impending labor? Its never happened to me before, but I have zero appetite today. The only thing that sounded good was chocolate, so I ate some earlier, but beyond that, anytime I put food in front of my face, I get nauseas. I'm not really feeling hungry in general either. The nausea is only when I'm actually trying to eat though, not constant.

I lost my mucous plug about 6 days ago and I know I'm pretty well dilated, but my contractions have been totally random and blah. In fact, today I've been having a lot less, but I'm also insanely tired today. Oh and, TMI, but I've had lose stools all day too. Maybe I just have a stomach bug?


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Huh - Well, I was STARVING for sugar the morning I went into labor - like I wanted to eat straight honey (I restrained and put it on some bread :-D) and that was pretty much the only thing that appealed. The loose stool thing is pretty good too as faras going into labor - I was walking around at 5cm dilated and 100% effaced the day before I went into labor with DD (was between 4-5 for 3 weeks before I actually went into labor).

When you lost your plug, was there blood or streaking in it? You can lose it more than once as it regenerates. The other things do sound promising though!


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh, have you tried repositioning baby? Maybe his/her head isn't applying even pressure on your cervix and that is why you aren't in full on labor yet? I did the butt up in the air on hands and knees with head down on the bed, and it helped draw DD out and reposition.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Nah, her head is very low and applying a lot of pressure. My fiance can actually feel her head when he checks my cervix (which we haven't done for two days, not wanting to speed things up even more, lol).

I have atypical labors-I don't go into full blown labor until my water is broken. I only have mild contractions every 10 minutes...I've sat at 9cm's for hours like that. The only time my labor was more typical-allbeit VERY fast-was when I had PROM. Anyway, I'm somewhere around 6cm's right now and have been a good chunk of the week. And yes, my mucous plug was tinged a bit, but I don't really take that into account for much more than cervical change, which I already knew was going on.

Anyway, I still have zero appetite, I'm trying to make myself eat every few hours at least and drinking tons of water like normal. I think I have gas...maybe thats why I have no appetite


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Riley was really low like that too - she was LOA but her head was asynclitic. Once I did the butt up thing, she dropped enough to SROM and then labor sped WAY up. Hope things get started for you soon!

Btw, I LOVE your kid's names!


----------



## CountryMommy (Jun 18, 2009)

Seems possible to me!

I had no appetite the day I went into labour with my first. Not a siclky feeling unless I forced myself to eat something, I just wasen't hungry. The only thing that I had that was mildly apealing to me was some apple sauce lol. So maybe? Good luck mama!


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

The day I went into labor with DD I wasn't very hungry, but made myself eat anyway. I remember the spinich pizza I choked down for dinner, as it made a rather dramatic reappearance during labor. Should have listened to my mama body! Let us know if your lack of hunger WAS a sign of labor (I'm imagining you holding a baby right now.)


----------

